# P-61 Black Widow



## senji (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll be the first to admit I dont know all the aircraft of the war. Case in point, I was watching History International the other day and a show dealing with night fighters was on. Before this show I had never even heard of the Black Widow. My curiosity is aroused on this plane. Im currently about halfway through my B-25 C and while I have my hands full with that, I am curious if anyone has done the P-61 and if its enough of a challenge to sit down with it.

Its an interesting historical plane no ifs ands or buts there.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi, 

If you want to look at some reviews here is one

Revell 1/48 Northrop P-61 Black Widow

Monogram 1/48 P-61 Black Widow


----------



## senji (Jun 5, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you want to look at some reviews here is one
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links. They were what I was looking for.


----------



## Maglar (Jun 19, 2010)

I built the revell 1/48 one. It was a fun and interesting plane to do. The kit is a nice quality and the interior is tops. Just lots of filler around the nacelles and you will need to leave the radio gear out of the nose to put weight into it. Unless you want to use the clear plastic rod revell supplies with the kit which holds it up. For the price, it gives something different for the collection.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2010)

I built the old Novo 1/72 scale kit many years ago.The modelt was very basic with details.ALso it came without the dorsal turret as it was the early variant of the P-61.I have scratchbuilt all cockpit interiors with opened hatches , the dorsal turret, made new retractable landing gear, scratchbuilt and added the side Radar antennas, opened the cockpit conopy and made the air intakes for the oil radiators opened as well. Generally a nice fun.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 21, 2010)

I can help you with whatever you need to know about the P-61 to include photos and where to find different decals and the like. I've build a couple of these and intend to build several more.


----------

